# NEW stillin ser/spec-v body kit.



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

OK all ... It is being test fit tomorrow, painted weds, intall'd and photo'd on thurs.... Looks pretty wild. I don't know how many of you saw the "rear spy shot"  in this months SCC. Just enough kit yet not too ricey.

dumb question... how should i post the pictures... or should i link them to say a yahoo personal site...


----------



## 02serspecV (May 8, 2002)

*kit*

the kit looks mean as hell dude i cant wait to see it on your car. where did you end up ordering it from? (stillen, magazine or where), n how much did it cost you?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jdspecv said:


> *dumb question... how should i post the pictures... or should i link them to say a yahoo personal site... *


If you can't attach them here, sometimes Yahoo is a pain in the ass with viewing pics. I can host them if you want. Drop me an e-mail at [email protected]

-Sam


----------



## 02serspecV (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: NEW stillin ser/spec-v body kit.*



stealthb14 said:


> *
> If you can't attach them here, sometimes Yahoo is a pain in the ass with viewing pics. I can host them if you want. Drop me an e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> -Sam *


so if i attach my pics to an email and send it to you can you post my pics on here too


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

*GEEZ...*

hey guys I'll have the kit back next tues.... They paint shop did not deliver as promised. 

2 days to prep? what!
1 full day for the primer to set....
1 full day for the paint to dry....
and a partridge in a pear tree....

geez... well my spec now has no side skirts kind of looks like a gxe on roids.


----------



## 02serspecV (May 8, 2002)

cool man i ll email my pics to you soon


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

02serspecV said:


> *cool man i ll email my pics to you soon *


 All right, no problem


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Post pics when you get them. My brother has a Spec-V and wants a body kit


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

maximadave said:


> *Post pics when you get them. My brother has a Spec-V and wants a body kit *


I still haven't recieved my pics from stillin. 

but... My white spec is on the web site.

http://www.stillen.com/morenews.asp?id=2&p=0


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*stillen spy shot*

stillen emailed me these (prototype) images the first two
http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/gilsi.../gilsine/lst?&.dir=/SE-R+Pics&.src=bc&.view=l


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

FUGLY!!!! is my reply.. sorry..


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

*So what's up?*

Where are the pics? I want to see them, the stillen photos suck. I would like to see what it looks like painted and fitted on the car.

-Steven C.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

FUGLY is right, damn that is just bad. How come Stillen has made so many bad body kits in a row.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

prolly cause their body kit design team has been smoking some of that BAD crack again...


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi guys, I'm new here but a veteran on altimas.net.

My company (iBi Bianco Automotive) is making a new full bumper replacement body kit for B15 Sentras this month, will most likely look pretty similar to the one in my sig (1993 Altima) but the front may be slightly altered. The kit will sell for $800.00 US plus shipping and is direct bolt on fiberglass. I sold 2 kits for Altimas to guys on altimas.net and they installed their entire kit in under an hour in their driveway with no experience.

My company is relatively new (website isn't even up yet!) but our fit and quality is SICK...for real...it's 3 times stronger than that crap from Import Trenz etc. in California.

The mold will be started this week so let me know if there's any interest...I've actually been debating that maybe it's too new of a car? What are your thoughts/opinions on this matter?

If you guys want to check up on me my name is altima8 on www.altimas.net

Thanks guys.
Jeff Presnail
iBi


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I DONT THINK HE SHOULD HAVE POSTED THE PICS BEFORE THEY WERE PAINTED BC IT LOOKS BAD LIKE THAT. BUT I THINK WITH THEM PAINTED THAT IT WOULD LOOK NICE AS HELL. I THINK I EVEN WANNA DO IT TO MY CAR. I KNOW THE WHITE CAR ON THE STILLEN WEB SITE LOOKS SWEET AS HELL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I think the Stillen kit looks pretty good and Jeff, I like what you did with the Altima. Right now I'm debating if I should go with the Stillen or wait awhile and see what comes around. This car is still so new but I would bet dollars to donuts that in a year there are several kits to chose from and that's what we need. Competition always brings lower prices and better products. My question is--has anyone put together a friggin wing for the Spec V yet?


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

if only they were cleaner! those "scales" really killed it. i wonder if there's a way to shave all that off.


----------

